# Carezza or classic?



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi all,

So I'm in two minds at the moment; should I get the carezza or classic?

And if anyone can enlighten me over the differences between the two I'd greatly appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Classic - go for a pre-2104 second hand one


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Glenn.

What would be the next one up after Classic? (I'm trying to see if its worth getting a descent entry machine brand new... willing to save up if its a little extra than a used classic).


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Probably a HX, like a used Cherub or similar.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Depends what use it will get. I upgraded my classic to a heavenly (cherub in disguise) a while back. Other than it being far easier to produce better milk it's not massively different when I only use it once or twice a day. However when I have visitors then with an HX machine I can make drink after drink with no issues. With a classic you can't.

The price is different and I wouldn't call it 'a little extra'. A used classic (decent one) will be around £120-£150. You could get one cheaper on eBay but it may need a bit of work to get it serviceable. A used Cherub/heavenly you are looking at least around £300 at the bottom end, £400-£500 (at least) if it's a well looked after one


----------



## dannybless (Jul 20, 2015)

Interesting to know as I'm considering upgrading my classic for a dual boiler machine.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Dual boiler machines are a fair chunk more expensive than HX, you're probably looking at 850 minimum (used) depending on which one.


----------

